# Gun Season success (posted a little late!)



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i had the opportunity to take a nice 140 class 8 point with three kickers and another guy in my group shot a decent 10 point on the same day. my dad was lucky enough to harvest a nice 8 point on sat. the 25th off the same property the bucks i mentioned came off of. that property produced big time for us this year but we did find a dead 8 point that was prob. 115 and would have been nice next year (poachers) On friday we roughed it through the rain and my uncle connected on a nice 8 point at another farm(we saw 5 shooters there that day and got one)


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! Hopefully, this weekend the big boys will get moving. I have been waiting for a shooter all year and have passed on many small 4, 6, and 8 points. I had my opportunity in late October, but shot under a real nice 10. I believe I will take the first thing with a rack I see this weekend, but you never know, I could still pass on them. Just depends on how I feel at the moment.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

that sounds like a good plan to me fishstix, go out there and whack one!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Not too many eight pointer's make it to that score. Had to be a really nice big rack. Please share some pictures with us if you have them.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i have pics but they are too big to attach them and i cant resize them


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Go to resizepic.com thats what I use to resize my pics .


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You don't need to resize it, the photo gallery here will do it for you.

Just upload the pic to the photo gallery.

Then when making a post you will see under the "smiles" on the right hand side of the box a little section that says 
"My Photo's [select]" Just select your photo from the gallery that you want to put in the post and it will be automatically resized for the post.

EASY, easy, easy.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

ok now i got 'em....


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great Buck! What county did you take him in?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I got a chance to see the "possible" new record typical 8 from down near my place in Ross county.Green scored 170 and some change, old record I heard was 169 so it might make it. Don't know for a fact what the record may be, just going by what the guy told me as it was being scored.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Sure hope your dad was using archery equip. of some kind on the 25th cause it was not gun season that day.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

of course he shot it with a bow.....it was two days before gun season!


----------

